
E-Fun v0.1-beta is released - ivanv
https://contrast-zone.github.io/e-fun/
======
ivanv
E-Fun is a fractal inspired experimental content management system. It follows
a minimalist slack design, implementing only necessary parts needed to publish
arbitrary static site.

Using E-Fun, content pages are arranged in a manner of zoomable fractal of
ovals orbiting around each other in parent-children relation system.
Operations of navigating sites is implemented only by dragging ovals, thus
navigating horizontally or vertically through the tree. As a special
curiosity, E-Fun implements optional real time curved magnifier effect to show
its contents.

If you look for distinctive, progressive, and adventurous way to publish
smaller static sites, make sure to check out E-Fun at least to satisfy your
curiosity.

